

Tell HN: PicDigest launched yesterday! How'd it go? - scottmagdalein
http://picdigest.tumblr.com/post/34838097089/picdigest-launched-yesterday-howd-it-go

======
flexxaeon
I saw PicDigest yesterday and think it's great (I didn't chime in though).
Regarding the tech blog coverage, it may be too early to tell - they may be
still "getting around to it". Nonetheless, I'd start hitting up blogs
directly. PicDigest is something that would be right up MakeUseOf's alley for
example.

~~~
scottmagdalein
Thanks flexx! I didn't hit that one, but I'll try it now.

